# What annoys me about new construction



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

is when people mess with the system and don't even bother attempting to call.

I've got a 1-1/4" gas line in this house and they decided to move part of the wall that it was in over about 24"

So rather than call me to come help them figure out a solution or disassemble something to make it easier, they took it upon themselves to pull the riser out of the line coming up through the subfloor. 

The 90 under the floor was below grade, so the dirt caved into the pipe, then it rained. I pulled the cap off outside and it drained out probably 4 cups of water.

All they would have had to do was cut a slot in the subfloor where the wall is, and slide the offset toward the outside of the building. The slot would be covered by the wall and the gas line still intact.

I guess I don't mind doing it twice, but I just know that it's going to be a struggle installing that offset from underneath the house.

/rant :vs_mad:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Alan said:


> is when people mess with the system and don't even bother attempting to call.
> 
> I've got a 1-1/4" gas line in this house and they decided to move part of the wall that it was in over about 24"
> 
> ...


when they get the back charge for doing it twice they will think about doing it again.....


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I concur you need to charge for it, take detailed notes, pictures in case it comes back to bite you.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

Well yeah, the job is T&M anyway, so he will get charged for me removing it and reinstalling it.

He sounded like he wanted to try and talk me into re-using it. Not only that, but also install his 1-1/4" black iron that looks like it's been sitting in water for who knows how long. Rust flaking off the inside of it already. I told him I understand trying to save money by using parts you already have on hand, but if they're in that kind of condition I think we are better off putting new pipe in.

You want to use your own old a%% gas pipe, be my guest and install it yourself.

I'm not screwing with it. Steel pipe isn't that expensive.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

In my code book we are not allowed to re-use old pipe so you could use that tactic.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Yep, charge again, for your t&m.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Rain in kalifornia! North of San Diego. I lived there for over 4 years an other than sprinkles, I can count on one hand how many times it’s really rained. 

Seriously though, using the rusted stuff is nothing but years of back calls.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

OpenSights said:


> Rain in kalifornia! North of San Diego. I lived there for over 4 years an other than sprinkles, I can count on one hand how many times it’s really rained.
> 
> Seriously though, using the rusted stuff is nothing but years of back calls.


October ends and we are into continuous rain until the end of april, sometimes may.

He doesn't care about the back calls because he's only living in it long enough to sell it. There's already a for sale sign on the property and it's not even roofed yet.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> when they get the back charge for doing it twice they will think about doing it again.....


BIG backcharge.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

What annoys me about new construction....I talked to a plumber I know and he just confirmed what I thought. He works cash side jobs for a general contractor when they build a new house. Or the GC illegally do their own plumbing by himself of employee(Again you need a plumbing contractor licence) or under the table plumber.

I just wonder how they get away with it because they have to declare all the plumbing fixtures to the ministry and the plumbing company's name and send money in.

So if they don't do that why aren't they getting caught?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> What annoys me about new construction....I talked to a plumber I know and he just confirmed what I thought. He works cash side jobs for a general contractor when they build a new house. Or the GC illegally do their own plumbing by himself of employee(Again you need a plumbing contractor licence) or under the table plumber.
> 
> I just wonder how they get away with it because they have to declare all the plumbing fixtures to the ministry and the plumbing company's name and send money in.
> 
> So if they don't do that why aren't they getting caught?


POLITICS..........the GC pays off an official and does whatever he wants...and yes canada has plenty of corrupt government workers..just like every country..lol


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> POLITICS..........the GC pays off an official and does whatever he wants...and yes canada has plenty of corrupt government workers..just like every country..lol


Hmmm Not sure about that because they have to declare stuff to several entities. I think the ministry don't even verify the paperwork, they are short staffed. Every time I phoned them for a question I got a response "I don't know".


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

What annoys me about newcon/reno is being in the same place all day having someone else tell me what/how to do things.


"That manufacturers brushed nickel doesn't match this manufacturers brushed nickel so I'm not paying for either of those even though I picked them out insisting on different suppliers!"



Service is where it's at yo.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

GC or customer buys and ad on shower column that connects to the shower head and they insists it's the whole faucet. I ask them ok show me where you control the water.

I stopped arguing with them since they know better than a plumber who does this for a living.

They buy that because it was a real bargain.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> GC or customer buys and ad on shower column that connects to the shower head and they insists it's the whole faucet. I ask them ok show me where you control the water.
> 
> I stopped arguing with them since they know better than a plumber who does this for a living.
> 
> They buy that because it was a real bargain.


they can buy what they want and I will keep charging to fix what they dont know, all my contracts have a full page of small print on the backside to protect me from customer stupidity and the unknown when doing jobs...


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> What annoys me about newcon/reno is being in the same place all day having someone else tell me what/how to do things.
> 
> 
> "That manufacturers brushed nickel doesn't match this manufacturers brushed nickel so I'm not paying for either of those even though I picked them out insisting on different suppliers!"
> ...


I havent supplied fixtures or faucets for over 20 years, not enough markup to cover all the crap like that, I probably made more money charging to change out when customers buy crap to install and when they dont like what they picked out and bought..funny how they pay up to change stuff when its their fault and less stress and aggravation on my part and a $hit load of time I didnt have to waste..


----------



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

I love this trade especially New Construction. Thankfully there is a lot not to like about Plumbing and construction trades . Enough so that an old man like me still able to work all I want. So many young people arent willing to work physical. G.C. and homeowners as well not allways easy to work with. Especially a nickle and dime contractor is like working for a cheap homeowner know it all. 
Custom work put it in tear it out move this over here yea pain in the butt sometimes. What I dont like are competing against low bids.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

I won't post specific details in public, but this is the job where the guy wanted to pay my cost for all materials off of supplier's invoices.

I made money. :vs_cool:

To Skoronesa : 

I'm not sure if you're an employee or business owner ; I'm still trying to keep some of you guys straight in my head.

I'm sort of with you on the whole being in the same place for 8 hours a day. I like service work, but I feel at this time there isn't enough to keep me busy, and so having a new construction job is keeping the bills paid and then some. It's also nice to know that i'm able to get more billable hours in a given day as well as reduce the fuel cost that I incur from driving all over town.

This guy is sort of nice to work for because he's an owner builder. He's not going to tell me how to do my job, he's not telling me how many hours or what days I have to show up, as long as I get the work done.

He is making some silly decisions in regards to the plumbing, but it's his house in the end.


----------



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

Something about every job not to like. Sounds like its working out ok for you . Some new construction to keep you busy for your better jobs great! Work pretty good here in California at least southern and the bay area from what I see


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Alan said:


> I won't post specific details in public, but this is the job where the guy wanted to pay my cost for all materials off of supplier's invoices.
> 
> I made money. :vs_cool:
> 
> ...



I'm an employee but we are a pretty transparent company. We get profit sharing benefits. They pay for 80% of our medical insurance costs. Every year we have several meetings about financial and insurance stuff.

It gets a bit stressful at times but I am constantly thinking about costs, mostly for the customers sake because I do service. I felt bad friday, I tried for 30mins to get this stupid zinc nut off this basin tap shank. My nut cracker wouldnt fit on the shank.

So I spent 30mins of labor on it and we still have to cut it off and replace it when we go back. I would have done it right then but I didnt have one on my van and it was 430pm on friday. 

Everyday I get one step closer to just stocking basic faucets on the van. I am sick of ordering a moen and then a week or two later when we go back to replace the faucet the fixtures person has ordered a kohler instead and I have to show up apologizing for us because I sold them a moen but we are a kohler dealer and someone thinks they are the same. You know how frickin annoying it is when you order a 14" rough toilet but get a 12" because "It's 60$ more for just a different tank.". Well heck, maybe I don't want to install a toilet 4" off the wall!

Sorry for the rant.


----------

